
Why are Africa's coronavirus successes being overlooked? - elsewhen
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/may/21/africa-coronavirus-successes-innovation-europe-us
======
notadog
On a similar note, about Mongolia:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23278312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23278312)
/ [https://medium.com/@indica/covid-underdogs-
mongolia-3b0c1624...](https://medium.com/@indica/covid-underdogs-
mongolia-3b0c162427c2)

